# Dúvida acerca de imagem do perfil



## Nuno Figueiredo (13 Nov 2006 às 23:20)

Alguém me sabe esclarecer porque é que na parte de "editar Imagem do Perfil" aparece a imagem que fiz upload, e depois nas mensagens que faço post não aparece nada?


----------



## Minho (13 Nov 2006 às 23:45)

Boas!
Porque a imagem do perfil não é a imagem que aparece nos tópicos. Essa imagem chama-se avatar e podes altera-la onde indico na imagem:








Abraço


----------



## Administrador (13 Nov 2006 às 23:48)

Exactamente! A imagem de perfil funciona perfeitamente:

http://www.meteopt.com/member.php?u=81


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (13 Nov 2006 às 23:50)

Thank you very nice!


----------

